# MyTime Photo Gallery



## mytime_hu (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello Guys,

This is my photo gallery: *mytime.extra.hu* take a look and have fun! :thumbup:


----------



## mytime_hu (Aug 25, 2008)

Any comments are welcomed.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 26, 2008)

Some very nice images there. A suggestion: If you have the option, I would recommend formatting your gallery so that you have no more than 20-25 images per page for the benefit of those with slow Internet connections.


----------



## mytime_hu (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello, i considered you suggestion and made some changes now there is 100 photo / page

Thanks


----------



## reg (Aug 26, 2008)

tirediron said:


> I would recommend formatting your gallery so that you have no more than 20-25 images per page for the benefit of those with slow Internet connections.





mytime_hu said:


> Hello, i considered you suggestion and made some changes now there is 100 photo / page



lol what?


----------



## Whiteram (Aug 26, 2008)

lmao.....can you do 1000?  I love my new 9600 baud modem...lol


----------



## mytime_hu (Aug 27, 2008)

i dont think its could be the problem with internet connections in our days (5-8-10 MBit/s)

so if u use a modem just be patient :mrgreen:


----------



## reg (Aug 27, 2008)

I would just like to point out real quick that 100 is NOT "No more than 25", and most people with modems WON'T wait.


----------



## mytime_hu (Aug 28, 2008)

I accept that
For the modem users the 20-25 is reasonable but once again i don't know that anybody still use modem (i used that more than 10 years ago)

anyway i will decreases to 50 photo /page 
i know its more than 25 but i thinks its will be good for slow internet connection users too

and thanks for proposals


----------



## bullitt453 (Aug 28, 2008)

Definitely some sharp images on your site.  But there is absolutely no need to have your homepage as a pass-through, via user click, to your actualy gallery.  If all your homepage is going to have it an "Enter Site" type link, then just set the home page to that page.


----------



## mytime_hu (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello, thanks for feedback.

btw i have a reason why i not linking directly to album page


----------



## kundalini (Aug 28, 2008)

reg said:


> 100 is NOT "No more than 25"


 


mytime_hu said:


> I accept that


 Apparently not..............................


----------



## mytime_hu (Sep 26, 2008)

Any comments are welcomed.


----------



## toofpaste (Sep 26, 2008)

wtf


----------



## TrickyRic (Sep 27, 2008)

The album certainly has far too many images per page. On a 56K modem it would take over 2 minutes to load, and no dial up user will ever wait that long for a single page load.

Please refer to http://www.websiteoptimization.com/services/analyze/ for an analysis.

That said, mytime_hu posted this topic 4 days ago and only tirediron and bullitt453 have commented on the photography. Let's not forget that this guy is a photographer and most likely naive to the importance of web content optimisation, like most people.

You have some fantastic shots here, mytime_hu, and it's a shame few people have commented on them.


----------



## mytime_hu (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you TrickyRic! and i will check the page that you linked


----------



## gpimages (Sep 30, 2008)

As soon as an advertisement popped up I was out of there.


----------



## mytime_hu (Oct 1, 2008)

yeah the advertisement is because of online statistics link in the uppper left corner - i've checked the source sometimes but i cant diabled the ads


----------



## jejebagi (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello, there are some really nice photo... my favourite is: The picture beach with the umbrelleas!!!!


----------



## mytime_hu (Nov 12, 2008)




----------

